# Was haltet ihr von R.U.S.E?



## Creeze135 (12. September 2010)

Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt was haltet ihr von Ruse?
Also ich persönlich finde das es eins der besten Strategiespiele(abgesehen von Starcraft^^) der letzten Jahre ist, einfach mal was vollkommen neues.
Habe schon die beta gespielt und mich hat das Game sofort gefesselt, alleine der Multiplayermmodus macht einfach nur Fun.
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir das Game zulege, hat einer vielleicht schonmal die Kampagne angespielt und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

hatte nur den trailer bei steam gesehen und würd auch gern wissen wie das so ist.. ob sich das lohnt.. um was gehts da eigentlich? also welche zeit spielt das, wer gegen wenn usw?


----------



## Opheliac (12. September 2010)

Hab Kampagne schon mal angespielt. Spielt erstmal nur auf Allierter Seite. Bisherige Kriegsschauplätze waren Afrika, Italien und nun Frankreich.


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

und wann spielt das? und wer gehört zu den allierten?


----------



## Creeze135 (12. September 2010)

hier mal nen kleiner Auszug aus einem Testbericht wo auch drin steht in welcher Zeit das Game spielt.

Die Story von R.U.S.E. spielt sich während des Zweiten Weltkrieges, in den Jahren 1942-1945 ab. Der Spieler schlüpft in der Kampagne auf der Seite der Alliierten in die Rolle des amerikanischen Offiziers Joseph Sheridan. Joe ist Studienabbrecher der Yale University. Er schließt sich der U.S.-Army an und übernimmt die Befehlsmacht der 'First Armored Division' der amerikanischen Armee. Im Laufe der Kampagne folgt man seinem Kriegszug gegen Hitler über Afrika, Italien, Frankreich, Holland und Belgien bis nach Deutschland. Ihr bekommt nach jedem abgeschlossenen Auftrag eine Rendersequenz vorgelegt, die euch die Story nahe bringen soll. 23 Missionen beinhaltet die Kampagne, in der Ihr euch der Reihe nach verschiedenste neue Fähigkeiten aneignet, um den 'perfekten Krieg' zu führen. Unter anderem befindet sich darunter der Menüpunkt 'List'. Der lässt euch so gewitzte Befehle wie 'Decodierung', 'Blitz' oder 'Spion' durchführen.


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

hm ist das besser als coh?


----------



## Creeze135 (12. September 2010)

hm also ich muss sagen Coh ist auch der hamma aber Ruse ist eben was komplett neues, ich würde dir raten mal die Demo runterzuladen um mal nen kleinen Einblick zu bekommen


----------



## Ascor (12. September 2010)

Ich habs im Multiplayer gespielt in der Beta und fands eher lasch.


----------



## Sash (12. September 2010)

ok werd ich die tage mal schauen, danke..


----------



## Opheliac (12. September 2010)

So mal ein paar Screens aus der Kampagne.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2010)

Die Demo hat mit gut gefallen, ohne akuten Geldmangel würd ich es schon spielen - im Nachhinein würd ich fast sagen, dass ich mit das Geld für SC2 hätte sparen sollen - nicht weil SC2 schlecht ist, aber Kampagne 2 mal durch, MPlayer is nix für mich - seitdem verrottet es


----------



## Creeze135 (13. September 2010)

Wie kann man den MP von Sc2 nicht mögen?^^ Spaß beiseite ist natürlich geschmackssache, ich persönlich finde es ist das beste Strategiegame seit 10 Jahren 
Und zu Ruse muss ich echt sagen wenn ich jetzt die Kohle hätte würde ich es mir sofort kaufen, aber mal gucken ob der Preis so wie bei sc2 runtergehen wird, für 39 Euro kaufe ich es


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2010)

Die Art von MP ist halt nix für mich, zu "rushig"... mit nem ebenfalls nur selten spielenden Kumpel macht es Spaß, gegen die KI ist es auch o.k - aber auf Dauer ist das nix für mich. Das Prinzip an meine ich: schnell schnell schnell sammeln & bauen, und wer dann am schnellsten genug Einheiten hat und die guten Kombinationen kenn, gewinnt. Da geht es mehr um Produktions-Strategie als um Schlachtfeld-Strategie   Das gilt also auch für C&C oder so, liegt jetzt nicht speziell an SC2.


----------



## Creeze135 (13. September 2010)

ja das stimmt schon das Starcraft zum reinen rush Game geworden ist will ich garnicht bezweifeln, das geht mir auch auf den Sack, nur habe mich langsam dran gewöhnt und mit bestimmten taktiken kann man es ganz gut verhindern gerusht zu werden


----------



## Cyron78 (14. September 2010)

Ich finds schade wenn sich einer nicht nen Spiel leisten kann was er möchte.

Manche haben Ruse wohl bei Amazon für 40 bekommen.. glaub als vorbesteller. Bei Steam für 45 eu und mit 2 extra maps für 50.

Ruse macht gut spaß mit einem ordentlichen Team.. du selbst kannst noch so viele Admins bauen wenn dein TEam nur Tanks produziert.. ständig reinrusht, zu viele von ihnen verliert und ständig nachproduziert..
Selbst bei 15 Admins kam ich mal nur auf 150 Dollar Guthaben -.-


----------



## DenniRauch (14. September 2010)

Also mir gefällt das Game sehr gut. Hab mir's letzte Woche geholt und bereits ca. 30 Std. damit zugebracht. Ich finde dass es mit CoH zusammen mit Abstand das beste ist was der RTS Sektor aktuell hergibt. Allein die Dimension in der in Echtzeit gekämpft wird sucht ihresgleichen. Der einstieg ist etwas zäh da man ja nur Leichte einheiten hat (Infantrie, Stuarts, Paks...) aber wenn man dann mal an die Größeren Kameraden gelangt dann geht's ab wie die Hölle.

Der MP gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Man weiß nie so richtig was der Gegner gerade macht bzw. ob er einen damit nur täuschen will. In keinem anderen RTS wurde das Tarnen & Täuschen so gut umgesetzt wie in Ruse.


----------



## PANsVoice (2. Oktober 2010)

Obwohl in Deutsch installiert (nach Anfrage) ist das Spiel bei mir auf Englisch.
Bei Steam (Eigenschaften - Sprache) steht "Deutsch".

Wie kann ich die Sprache ändern?

Bei CIV 5 war es am Anfang das gleiche. Aber dort hat es über Steam + Neustart des PC funktioniert.


Danke
PANsVoice


----------



## DenniRauch (4. Oktober 2010)

Im menü auf extras/Optionen oder wie des heißt und dann da auf deutsch stellen, damit sollt nun alles auf deutsch sein.


----------



## NuTSkuL (4. Oktober 2010)

is echt n gutes spiel, aber so richtig warm werde ich trotzdem nich damit. die icons von den einheiten find ich nich immer passend, flugzeuge sind zumindest bei 1945 deutlich zu stark (im szenario ist es nicht selten, dass die gegner zu 90% auf flugzeuge setzen). sind einfach n par kleine stellen die für mich den spielfluss trüben, is aber ne gelungene abwechslung.
PS: wenn man bei ner map ganz raus soomt, warum bewegt sich da keine sau?


----------



## Papzt (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde das Spiel sehr gut. Mal was anderes. Was mich verwundert ist, dass Italien als KI Gegner nur AA baut. Egal auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ansonsten sehr gut gelungen.Vor allem die Prototypen finde ich genial


----------



## PANsVoice (8. Oktober 2010)

DenniRauch schrieb:


> Im menü auf extras/Optionen oder wie des heißt und dann da auf deutsch stellen, damit sollt nun alles auf deutsch sein.



Vielen Dank.
Muttersprache bleibt Mtushceprtrae. 


PANsVoice


----------



## Pimmsno1 (23. November 2010)

So nach vielen Stunden zocken muss ich sagen das es wirklich eines der besten Strategiespiele der letzten jahre


----------



## NuTSkuL (24. November 2010)

find es an sich ganz nett. hatte mich ewig darauf gefreut.
nur ich finde, dass es n par sachen gibt, die den spielspaß trüben. im SP is die KI nicht gerade perfekt. das balancing zwischen den fraktionen ist zwar recht gut gelungen, aber teilweise wirkt es ein bisschen wie stein,s chere papier. 
die eine fraktion schlägt die andere durch bomber, die macht jedoch die nächste durch panzer fertig und die andere macht die erste mit luftabwehr fertig.

da ich es nur testweise hatte kann ich jedoch nicht beurteilen, ob das ganze im Mp besser wird.


----------



## rayon (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich wills mir zusammen mit Starcraft II bei Amazon holen (2 für 1 geile Sache!)!
Aber ich hab jetzt mal ne Frage: Also hab mir mal so Trailer und Gameplay angeguckt und gesehen, das es ja vom strategisch,kriegerischen Standpunkt anscheinend richtig gut ist!
Aber wie siehts eigentlich mit dem wirtschaftlichen Aspekt aus, habe da das Prinzip noch nicht richtig verstanden... kann mir einer kurz das erklären, und sagen wies gelungen ist?

vorab schon mal danke!


----------



## ddragon (21. Dezember 2010)

Ok durch mancher Leute ihren Aussagen werde ich mior heute Abend mal die Demo spielen und wenn es wirklich gut ist werde ich es mir auch kaufen sobald der Preis mal stimmt


----------



## Krabbat (21. Dezember 2010)

Hab mir ruse und starcraft II auch bei der amazon aktion geholt
ich hätte da allerdings noch ne frage: ich hab nen festen pc und nen leptop, würde daher ruse (und auch starcraft) gerne auf beiden installieren
geht das? Ich will es ja nicht auf beiden gleichzeitig spielen sondern entweder gerade am pc oder halt gerade am leptop spielen
mit dem ubisoft schutz von silent hunter 5 bzw. Assasions creed ginge das aber bei ruse verwendet ubisoft ja einen anderen oder?
wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte, denn ich will mir das ganze ja nicht zweimal kaufen


----------



## Flooo (23. Dezember 2010)

wie ist das mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad? Eigentlich bin ich nicht soo ein Strategiespielfetischist ...


----------



## Pikus (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte da auch mal ne frage: Bei amazon gibt es ja die UK-Version für knapp 20€ weniger als die deutsche. Kann man denn die SPrache der UK-Version auch auf deutsch umstellen?


----------



## senderfn (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke es wird bestimmt irgendwo ein sprachpatch rumgeistern...


----------



## Pikus (25. Dezember 2010)

Naja, hat sich erledigt, hab mir die deutsche version hier im forum gekauft... trotzdem danke


----------



## tangtang (4. Januar 2011)

Hab Kampagne schon mal angespielt. Spielt erstmal nur auf Allierter Seite.


----------

